# [A] Aegwynn:  Rare sucht....



## Tzzunami (14. Dezember 2012)

Ahoi,

ist auch euer Server ausgestorben und nix geht mehr? Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht und sind nun auf Aegwynn, ein Gildenneustart steht an!

Ich möchte hier auf eine neue Gilde aufmerksam machen,.... Ja! SCHON WIEDER EINER 

Doch was unterscheidet uns, die Gilde "Rare" auf dem PvP Server Aegwynn, von den anderen Spammergilden? 

Ganz einfach, es ist das miteinander.  Zur Zeit sind wir noch nicht allzuviele Member, aber ein familiäres Gildenklima steht im Vordergrund! Gemeinsam Zeit in Raids, Arenen und rBG´s zu verbringen, bei denen jeder jeden kennt, ist unser Ziel! 

Wir spammen niemanden voll, weder im /w noch im /2 und hoffen einfach, dass ich einige Spieler mithilfe dieses Schreibens von uns überzeugen kann!

Das geplante Gildensystem ist etwas komplex, aber eigentlich ganz einfach wenn man es erstmal durchblickt hat

Dadurch, dass wir sowohl PvP, als auch PvE orientiert spielen wollen, braucht man natürlich auch einige Leute, die Tätigkeiten übernehmen. Aufgrunddessen wird derzeit aktiv gesucht:

- 1 Raidleader mit Erfahrung im aktuellen Content und Exp im Raidleading
- 1 Taktiker für rBG´s
- 2 Offiziere zur Mitleitung der Gilde
- XX motivierte Spieler, die Raiden wollen
- YY motivierte Spieler, die PvP´lern wollen

Was sind die Voraussetzungen für eine Aufnahme?
-> Mind. Alter von 18 Jahren
-> Forumaktivität
-> TS3- Aktivität
    -> Mikro + Headset
-> Immer das bestmöglichste aus seinem Char rauszuholen!

Was bieten wir euch?
-> Eine aktiv geführte Gilden- HP
-> Einen TS3 Server
-> Gilde + Bankfach ( Bankfach 1= Tauschfach)
-> Repkosten auf Gilde ab einem bestimmten Gildenrang
-> zukünftig eine 10er Raidstammgruppe ( ausgelegt auf Januar 2013 )
-> sobald möglich eine rBG- Stamm 
-> Jeder kann sich geschätzt fühlen, bei uns ist niemand nur ein kleines Licht!
-> Hilfsbereitschaft
-> KEINE MASSENGILDE
-> gemeinsames Bestreiten von Raids, rBG´s und Arenen

Satzung der Gilde:
-> MAX. 60 Mitglieder für ein familiäres Gildenklima ( Vorerst werden es mehr sein, da sich zu Anfang viele wieder abseilen )
-> Gildenbankgold wird mit monatlichen Wettbewerben verspielt!
-> weitere Regeln folgen!

Für weitere Informationen fragt mich einfach inGame!
BattleTag: Rare#2777

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne antworten, was ihr von diesem Gildensystem haltet  Ich bin für jegliche Kritik offen!

Interesse geweckt? Dann schau auf unserer HP vorbei!
www.rare.wowgilden.net

Über viele Interessenten würden wir uns sehr freuen 
Der Gildenrat von Rare


----------



## Tzzunami (21. Dezember 2012)

Sind inzwischen Gildenstufe 9 und 40 Mitglieder, bei 80 ist Aufnahmestop  Alle sind recht herzlich willkommen! 10er Stammraid steht zur Hälfte 
Weitere Infos unter: www.wowgilden.net/rare


----------



## mf90 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo was sucht ihr denn noch für den 10er ?


----------

